# NOC and International Driving Permit - Pakistan/MOFA Attestation



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;


Would you please explain the difference between NOC and International Driving Permit issued by Traffic Police.In case of besides having International Driving permit(card type) NOC is required as well?Actually today I applied for International drving permit,so I need to know;whether MOFA will attest this IDP or NOC is required in every case for attestation from MOFA.

Thanks


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry hassan for taking ur thread
How do u apply for IDP in pakistan. i have a driving liscence for Car/Jeep and Motor bike and would love to convert it to SA lisence once i get my grant and move their...


Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> 
> Would you please explain the difference between NOC and International Driving Permit issued by Traffic Police.In case of besides having International Driving permit(card type) NOC is required as well?Actually today I applied for International drving permit,so I need to know;whether MOFA will attest this IDP or NOC is required in every case for attestation from MOFA.
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> Sorry hassan for taking ur thread
> How do u apply for IDP in pakistan. i have a driving liscence for Car/Jeep and Motor bike and would love to convert it to SA lisence once i get my grant and move their...


Simply contact concerned traffic police dep't for the same .

City Traffic Police :: LAHORE ::


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually u dont need an IDP in sydney. Just get the NOC from driving license branch, get it attested from MOFA, get a letter from pakistan consulate in sydney on the basis of NOC and finally present this letter to the RTA...u will then be required to pass only the driver knowledge test and the driving test, provided ur pakistani license is more than 3 yrs old..

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

asadmasad said:


> Actually u dont need an IDP in sydney. Just get the NOC from driving license branch, get it attested from MOFA, get a letter from pakistan consulate in sydney on the basis of NOC and finally present this letter to the RTA...u will then be required to pass only the driver knowledge test and the driving test, provided ur pakistani license is more than 3 yrs old..
> 
> Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum



Would you please share the format of NOC as traffic police is unaware of this .

Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you have some time, try to get NICOP, you will be able to cast your vote  .


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sorry but the NOC was kept by the Consulate here in Sydney. It was a simple NOC stating that I'm the genuine holder of this driving licence number: ______, issued on ______ and valid till __________ on traffic police's letter head and stamped by them.

It's impossible for the traffic police branch to be unaware of it, as this is a very common document..when I was there to get it issued, there were quite a few applications for the same lying there. Did you go to the same driving license branch from which your license was issued?



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Would you please share the format of NOC as traffic police is unaware of this .
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> If you have some time, try to get NICOP, you will be able to cast your vote  .


good brainteaser!!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

asadmasad said:


> I'm sorry but the NOC was kept by the Consulate here in Sydney. It was a simple NOC stating that I'm the genuine holder of this driving licence number: ______, issued on ______ and valid till __________ on traffic police's letter head and stamped by them.
> 
> It's impossible for the traffic police branch to be unaware of it, as this is a very common document..when I was there to get it issued, there were quite a few applications for the same lying there. Did you go to the same driving license branch from which your license was issued?


I've discussed the same with concerned traffic police officials,but they told me that IDP would serve the purpose and no need to make NOC.Now I'll try to get NOC asap as per the guidelines provided .

Thanks.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

i hav lisence that was 1st issued in 2005 nd reniewd in 2010 .its not from lhr but from bhakkar.
should i mention both on the form.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> i hav lisence that was 1st issued in 2005 nd reniewd in 2010 .its not from lhr but from bhakkar.
> should i mention both on the form.


Just mention the current valid one.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

asadmasad said:


> I'm sorry but the NOC was kept by the Consulate here in Sydney. It was a simple NOC stating that I'm the genuine holder of this driving licence number: ______, issued on ______ and valid till __________ on traffic police's letter head and stamped by them.
> 
> It's impossible for the traffic police branch to be unaware of it, as this is a very common document..when I was there to get it issued, there were quite a few applications for the same lying there. Did you go to the same driving license branch from which your license was issued?


I've got the NOC and driving licence and attestation from MOFA now what is the procedure and the total fee to be paid if I send it through surface mail to Consulate of Pakistan?


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not sure of that because i submitted the application form and NOC in person to the consulate. They took 10 days for the letter and charged around $6. It might be better for u to call them. Their website contains the contacts details as well as the form for the letter.

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

After successfully getting/transferring my Overseas driving licence to the Aussie one I need to formally close my thread.For further information please refer to the following post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/83133-wan-buy-car-2.html

In case of any assistance just give me a shout.

Thanks and best luck to future enthusiasts..


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> After successfully getting/transferring my Overseas driving licence to the Aussie one I need to formally close my thread.For further information please refer to the following post:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/83133-wan-buy-car-2.html
> 
> ...


I've recently upgraded my automatic licence to manual and removed C-A restriction - C Class licence is mostly required by employers.

Cheers
Hassan


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I've recently upgraded my automatic licence to manual and removed C-A restriction - C Class licence is mostly required by employers.
> 
> Cheers
> Hassan



Hi Hassan,

Can you please tell me how to obtain the license in Sydney as i ll be moving to Sydney.

& can you please also explain two points as well for driving licence related 

Does anyone have a proper Idea on how to get an Australian driving license.

1- If I have recently made the driving licence from Pakistan e.g 1 months before leaving to Australia. Will there be any benefit of recently made licence or it has no use ? as I read that only license which is old 3 years has benefits. Can you please also explain what kind of benefits are those by having Pakistani license.

2- Is there any benefit of international license from Pakistan in Sydney ?


----------

